# Masters Test Minnesota



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry Bret, I took my master long before you took your A JM. I don't think there are code refs required now. I thought they got rid of that when they changed from the 25 open book with refs and 50 closed book multi choice to what ever they have now. Didn't the prep class go over that?

Oh, good luck!


----------



## Nasty67Goat (Oct 3, 2012)

I was told you are not required to list the code ref unless they ask for it. Just wondering if any questions like that were asked to anyone who has taken the new formatted test. I think Im on the right track studying but a little curious about the new format. I wish you still had the 8 hrs to take the test though! Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Nasty67Goat (Oct 3, 2012)

*Nervous*

Ok it has been 4 months since my first post. I have now taken my test 3 times, improving my score the second time over the first. I'm currently awaiting my results from test #3. The first two times I had received my results that I had failed by now. Is this a good sign or common for the Mn dept of labor and Industry.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I thought you had to wait 6 months before retaking the test. I found out in a week that I passed, but that's how long it took the horse drawn cart to deliver mail back then. Maybe Chris can answer your question. CHRIS!!!!


----------



## Wirenut2266 (Nov 3, 2012)

I am also confused why they got rid of the six month waiting period after a failed test? Do you know why........$$$ They want as many $$$ coming into the state as possible. Can you blame them! If you are on test #3 and fail, maybe step back and study a little more. :whistling2:


----------



## CKB3 (Jan 3, 2013)

I believe they increased it to every 30 days due to the amount of people who weren't passing vs. the amount of people leaving/retiring from the trade.

So how did you do? Was the 3rd time the charm? I have tried 3 times and the 3rd time I scored a 66. 

I've taken the MEA course twice, and don't plan on taking it again. Going to just study the materials on my own for this next attempt.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

I find the differences between state laws really interesting.

In Michigan you can only take the exam twice in one year (the exam is only offered four times per year in the lower peninsula and once in the UP), if you fail twice in one year you are required to wait one full year _and_ take an approved code class before you may sit for the exam again.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Unless things have changed, in NC depending on your score you have to wait either 3 months or 6 months before retaking. 

I sat for my unlimited and made a 67. Needed a 75 to pass.

What I did instead of waiting 3 months was sit for my intermediate license. That's the loophole I used. Sat for the highest level and then sat for the next level of license. I made either a 91 or 92 then. Was pretty much the same test.

My brother unfortunately had to sit 3 times. He finally passed the limited. He is a pretty damn good electrician, but has never been a good test taker.


----------



## CKB3 (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah, here in MN you can retake it every 30 days and as many times as needed. Last I heard the passing rate was around 12-15% for the masters and 20-25% for the journeyman. 

MN also only has one level of license for masters and journeyman so that is the only option here.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

The key is to not study and plan to fail. That was my method at least and I passed. If you stress yourself out you go in and second guess yourself.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Study hard, stay focused and manage the clock. You'll do just fine.


----------



## Nasty67Goat (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorry I didn't replied sooner. I passed with a 73%. Since February I have gotten my Contractor's licence. Working part time at my last job and starting out slow with my business. Like the manual work but not to fond of the paper work. Lol


----------

